# Departed FedEx location



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Sweeter words have never been written.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

I can't keep up with you, Sybil...I mean Fluffy...I mean Da Klugs...I mean THE Dave..


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Sweeter words have never been written.


Who are you and what have you done with Fluffy?


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

kvm said:


> Who are you and what have you done with Fluffy?


Nevermind all that, what is he talking about


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Nevermind all that, what is he talking about


I have a pretty good idea.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Is that Jane's voice saying "What now!!!!" ?


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

drevim said:


> Is that Jane's voice saying "What now!!!!" ?


:r...


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

:r dave send me some too! :r


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

The Wells Fargo Wagon is a'comin'...what will it bring?


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

He's bacckkkkk...


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> He's bacckkkkk...


Yea. One of those seemed like a good idea drunk things. :al


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Nevermind all that, what is he talking about


I'll make a quess. Some Bolis and PLs.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Nevermind all that, what is he talking about


he's tracking some packages, obviously sent by the company in the title.
sometimes they say "out for delivery" as well.


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Yea. One of those seemed like a good idea drunk things. :al


This must be huge...


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

IHT said:


> he's tracking some packages, obviously sent by the company in the title.
> sometimes they say "out for delivery" as well.


Right you are my mummified moderator mentor.

Arrived in Memphis on Thursday late. Sat for the whole weekend in "arrived status". Had me freakin. Started moving yesterday and when I checked last night.... it felt damn good. Stayed home late to pick em up this A.M.

They are really huge and beautiful.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> They are really huge and beautiful.
> 
> Wow!!:dr
> 
> ...


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

damn nice, excuse me while I wipe the drool from my chin :dr


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Took you long enough. Hell, they've been out for like two weeks now.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

Class, 
Today show n tell will be by Da klugs
now David I hope yer got enough for everyone


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Wow... those look :dr :dr


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

It's never just one or two boxes is it Dave???


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> damn nice, excuse me while I wipe the drool from my chin :dr


Drool, I just went blind.....:r 
Man that has got to be the best pic I've seen........:dr

ps. darn you SNKBYT, another avitar snake..ahhhhhhhh


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

Hey dave, next time they get the hold up here in memphis just give me a yell. Ill covertly liberate them, and they will be back on there way. (and I promise they will be intact)


----------



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

Ya must be slippin' only picking up 2 boxes D.a. lol! They look great. Did ya pass on the por la's or are they on the next plane outta Germany? 

mikes


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Mikes said:


> Ya must be slippin' only picking up 2 boxes D.a. lol! They look great. Did ya pass on the por la's or are they on the next plane outta Germany?
> 
> mikes


Maybe they had a 2 box limit !


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Mikes said:


> Ya must be slippin' only picking up 2 boxes D.a. lol! They look great. Did ya pass on the por la's or are they on the next plane outta Germany?
> 
> mikes


Those came last week. :r


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

I think I just ruined my keyboard. Those look simply amazing ... all of them. :dr


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

OMG!! It must be nice being the one and only you!?!:r Those look awesome! Smoke one yet?


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Mine just arrived and they have more stickers on them than a hippies bumper on a VW van at a Grateful Dead show. 

The Boli's smell delicious! Gonna be tuff to control myself here.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

bastages!!:r


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

I don't have Klugsy's budget, but I did manage to pick up something...


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Nice pick up.


By the way has anyone heard anything about the Punch Super Robustos for release in the Asian market. I did a search but got a million "robusto" hits.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Ivory Tower said:


> Nice pick up.
> 
> By the way has anyone heard anything about the Punch Super Robustos for release in the Asian market. I did a search but got a million "robusto" hits.


Check the last couple pages in the HO Lounge. There's been several threads about new/regional releases for '06/'07. However, I don't recall anything about Punch SR's. I do remember reading something about a PL robusto hitting the Asian market though.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Ivory Tower said:


> Nice pick up.
> 
> By the way has anyone heard anything about the Punch Super Robustos for release in the Asian market. I did a search but got a million "robusto" hits.


The RA Estupendos and Punch Super Robustos hit the retailers this past week. The 50 Cabs sold out quick.  They still have 25's.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> The RA Estupendos and Punch Super Robustos hit the retailers this past week. The 50 Cabs sold out quick.  They still have 25's.


Are the 25's also in cabs?


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

StudentSmoker said:


> I don't have Klugsy's budget, but I did manage to pick up something...


I smoked your gifted PL tonight. Mikey likes it!  Thanks for sending that one my way, SS.


----------



## jbowden718 (Mar 31, 2006)

For the retaliers that I have seen carrying the Asia regional releases the 25's are suppose to be in dress boxes and quite pricey.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

jbowden718 said:


> For the retaliers that I have seen carrying the Asia regional releases the 25's are suppose to be in dress boxes and quite pricey.


no, they are in SLB's and really the price isnt all that bad...


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

StudentSmoker said:


> Are the 25's also in cabs?


SLB's for both.



justinphilly said:


> no, they are in SLB's and really the price isnt all that bad...


I need to roll with you homie. I thought they were realy pricey.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> I need to roll with you homie. I thought they were realy pricey.


lol, well, recall what you spend on you 3 cabs of colosales? split that in two, you're right about even...

not that it wasnt alot of money, it just wasnt out of line for regionals of recent...


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> I need to roll with you homie. I thought they were realy pricey.


....said the guy who's humidor is bigger then they guy he is saying it to's house.....


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

Dave,

You should write a book. The title should read something like this:
"My hobby: The illustrated guide on how to turn your entire house into a humidor"

Those pics are just amazing!

-Par


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2006)

justinphilly said:


> lol, well, recall what you spend on you 3 cabs of colosales? split that in two, you're right about even...
> 
> not that it wasnt alot of money, it just wasnt out of line for regionals of recent...


Agreed. They sure ain't cheap, but seem to be in line with other recent ER production.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

cabinetsticker said:


> Agreed. They sure ain't cheap, but seem to be in line with other recent ER production.


5th ave was easier on the price line on the German releases. Pacific Cigars is taking a harder stance. Paid more for these than the Boli's.


----------



## jbowden718 (Mar 31, 2006)

My aplogies for an aparrent mistake. Also, I guess $500 isn't expensive for 25 sticks. That is part of the reason a lot of people don't post in the forums. I rather read what all the know it alls have to say than try and contribute.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

jbowden718 said:


> My aplogies for an aparrent mistake. Also, I guess $500 isn't expensive for 25 sticks. That is part of the reason a lot of people don't post in the forums. I rather read what all the know it alls have to say than try and contribute.


?

No need to apologize, don't think anyone here has seen these in person yet.

$ 500 Is crazy expensive for 25 smokes no one has had yet.

People can choose to post or not post it's their choice. Don't let the fact that you were wrong once deter you from posting. We are all here to learn

Know it alls? We just answered the question asked cabs vs DB. The info. and pics on sites I have seen shows SLB (cabs).


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

I am really likin' the German regional series. That pic has me drooling like a dazed dog! I dont think the higher cost is a big deal, especially if one was going to tuck them away for a few years. They will be worth that much more later!


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

dude, please dontmis understand my post when I said the price wasn't all that bad. the price is definitely high, but when it comes to building a collection a fine and rare cigars including regional releases and vintage stock, the price is right around where the others are.

there are many different buyers with many different sie wallets in this industry. some people buy cigars to smoke, som buy simply to build a collection, and couldn't possibly smoke all the cigars they have.

I put myself in the middle of that spread.. I don't smoke nearly as much as I buy, but I simply enjoy building my collection so years down the road I have vintage stoc in house, so I am not spending top dollar on old stuff later


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

It seems like the first few days after the releases, the prices go down about $10-$20 per 25 box--still quite a stretch for my budget--and quite tempting as well. :dr


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

The 50 counts are confirmed to be cabs.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Damn those are some big sumbitches!! Looking very very tasty, too!! Nice haul Dave.


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

hollywood said:


> Damn those are some big sumbitches!! Looking very very tasty, too!! Nice haul Dave.


For the prices that they are asking, they better not be Tres PCs!
AWESOME looking sticks Dave (as usual  )


----------



## y3n0 (Oct 14, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> The 50 counts are confirmed to be cabs.
> 
> Aren't you running out of space yet?!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

The 25's are confirmed to be cabs.


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

good god when will the madness stop....


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

the humanity


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Damnit Dave...save some for me!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> The 25's are confirmed to be cabs.
> 
> Geez............Why don't save the mailman the trouble and just rent a room at the factory!
> 
> ...


----------



## HeavySmoke (Apr 9, 2006)

[Da Klugs;625541]The 25's are confirmed to be cabs. 

Dave, what box numbers do you have on your 25ers? I am wondering if lower digits will mean top dollars years down the road.


----------

